
Speedtest engineer on optimizing your home internet - jamies
https://medium.com/speedtest-by-ookla/engineer-maximizes-internet-speed-story-c3ec0e86f37a
======
fred256
Author says he needed a device that's capable of shaping 200 Mbps, and
therefore the Ubiquiti EdgeRouter line is not adequate.

However, just shaping traffic in the upstream direction (10 Mbps) is
sufficient. An EdgeRouter can easily do this.

~~~
slededit
From the article: "very few routers provide the ability to shape a single
direction of traffic in software this is the case with Edge Routers)"

Perhaps he updated after seeing your comment :)

------
zkms
Excellent, the author addresses latency-under-load and the use of queue
mechanisms (CoDel) that are designed to avoid excessive queuing latency.

